# Prewar OG Shelby Frame/Fork



## saladshooter (Jun 9, 2018)

Howdy

Looking for a very good/excellent original paint prewar Shelby wishbone frame and fork to throw a beautiful banana/peanut tank in. With or without fenders. Let me know what you have.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 19, 2018)

Any nice frames out there needing some love? I've got some nice parts to complete you.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 19, 2018)

Will this work ... I have a slick ease springer fork but it seems there’s an issue with bushing

Perfect candidate for OA bath ... look to be maroon OG paint


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 19, 2018)

No thanks Bob. Looking for this frame.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 19, 2018)

10 4


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 26, 2018)

Anything out there?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 10, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## trymebike (Jul 11, 2018)

have complete bike no tank


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 16, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 30, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 3, 2019)

Still looking for a great original paint frame/fork. Or complete bike missing peanut tank.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Cheezer (Mar 3, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Still looking for a great original paint frame/fork. Or complete bike missing peanut tank.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



I have a frame and fork but it has the more arched truss rod front like the pic below, also rear rack, crankset, stem, bars. Not the nicest looking as far as condition though.





I can get more pics if interested.
Dave


Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (Mar 3, 2019)

trymebike said:


> have complete bike no tank



I might be interested in your bike if Chad passes. Could you send me some pictures and price. Thanks


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 3, 2019)

150 shipped for this ‘39 Y frame . Frame only


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 3, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> 150 shipped for this ‘39 Y frame . Frame only View attachment 958583




Don't think that qualifies as excellent or very good original paint.

But thanks
Chad


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 3, 2019)

Great place saver !!!!!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 12, 2019)

Still looking for an excellent condition original paint frame and fork at least to pair up with some parts I have. Will consider a more complete bike as well.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

